# The People of Osu In Nagoya Japan (3/4)



## Bifurcator (Jul 15, 2008)

http://tesselator.gpmod.com/Images/_Text/TPFBS.txt


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 17, 2008)

Comments are welcome in this thread too. It doesn't have to be in the 4/4 one.


----------



## Palyriot (Jul 21, 2008)

I just realized that the majority of the clothing had English on them, instead of Japanese.  Kind of surprised me...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup. English lettered or worded T's are popular here. The kids spend over half of their younger scholastic years memorizing Kanji and learning Hiragana and Katakana (the three alphabets used for Japanese) so I think they're burned out on it by the time they're buying their own cloths. 

What I think is funny is that more than half of the catch-copy on the cloths makes no sense what-so-ever.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Jul 22, 2008)

lol one of the last ones had a surfing shirt in english on it... it makes no grammatical sense though. "famous world spot trip to surf" but i guess it goes un-noticed there?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup.   At the university I taught at one of my favorite ice-breakers is asking what shirts say. No one ever knows. They _can_ read english (learned in Jr. High, and H.S.) but they don't bother. 

I guess it's better in a way though. I think the typical Japanese mind is MUCH less cluttered than western minds. Much less "expirienced" (in several senses) too I think.


----------



## Early (Jul 22, 2008)

Street shooting looks a lot less hazardous to your health over there.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 23, 2008)

You mean it's dangerous over there in NJ? Why? People get pissed or something?


----------



## Early (Jul 25, 2008)

I've never been threatened, but I've read stories.  People seem to be a lot more receptive over there.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 25, 2008)

Many of the shots the camera is "looking up", were you shooting from the hip?

Gary


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 25, 2008)

Early said:


> I've never been threatened, but I've read stories.  People seem to be a lot more receptive over there.



Yeah, well, the people here aren't having the hell scared out of them (for no reason) by their gov.. I guess without the fake terrorism threat Americans would be cooler about it too.



Seefutlung said:


> Many of the shots the camera is "looking up", were you shooting from the hip?
> 
> Gary



Wow! Outstanding observation! But not hip-shooting. I was sitting on this bench:







where you see the smokers sitting. And the camera I have has a flip-up EVF (spin the QTVR: http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/a2_qtvr.html ) so I was holding it just up off my knees looking down into the camera.

Almost all these shots were me practicing using the camera's low-light subject tracking. My test results: It works.  

It's fun to track people's feet as they walk through a crowd.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 25, 2008)

I really love these pictures, as I think you know.  Thanks for sharing.

Oh, and... hey dude... nice shorts!!!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks man!

Yeah, those shorts are really something aye?  

I was looking for the pajama people but didn't see any that day.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 26, 2008)

So how do you think the people would have reacted had you held the camera to your eye when focusing?

Gary


----------



## potownrob (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice shots, let alone that you took them in manual mode (??), but why is everyone but the girl on the bike trying to look American?? 

Edit: I just realized these were shot with a P&S and so manual mode is to be expected.


----------



## ghaliano (Jul 26, 2008)

Nagoya es a very Bizarre city


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 26, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> So how do you think the people would have reacted had you held the camera to your eye when focusing?
> 
> Gary



If you look at the other 4 parts you'll see that most of it was with camera at eye level.

of the people who noticed the camera who I in turn noticed had noticed (~300 est.):
80% of the people just acknowledged my presence and smiled.
15% posed for the camera. (I didn't shoot many of those - I just smiled at them)
4% were surprised and didn't know how to react.
1% (actually less, 2 people out of the about 300 people that became aware of the camera before or after the photo was taken) acted perturbed and put on a mean face.
 
or something like that.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 26, 2008)

potownrob said:


> Nice shots, let alone that you took them in manual mode (??), but why is everyone but the girl on the bike trying to look American??
> 
> Edit: I just realized these were shot with a P&S and so manual mode is to be expected.



Thanks for the compliment! Very appreciated! 

Japan people try to copy the better aspects of western culture. It's a fad that's been building since 1800 or so. I think it popped in about 1980 or 85. 

I'm confused about the remark in the EDIT though. It's a P&S so wouldn't most people be using it in full auto or at least in A or S priority modes?  I wanted to practice speedily using manual so I set the exposure mode to manual and set the focus mode to tracking to see how the tracking worked in low light and to see how the Anti-Shake system worked together with that.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 26, 2008)

ghaliano said:


> Nagoya es a very Bizarre city



Hehehe... Japan is a bizarre country  but like any culture I suppose after you become familiar it all starts to make sense.


----------



## potownrob (Jul 26, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> Japan people try to copy the better aspects of western culture. It's a fad that's been building since 1800 or so. I think it popped in about 1980 or 85.


Ahhh, I see...:lmao:  :lmao:


> I'm confused about the remark in the EDIT though. It's a P&S so wouldn't most people be using it in full auto or at least in A or S priority modes? I wanted to practice speedily using manual so I set the exposure mode to manual and set the focus mode to tracking to see how the tracking worked in low light and to see how the Anti-Shake system worked together with that.


I didn't even look to see what features your cameras had, just assumed it was one of the many (too many) cameras that don't have A or S modes just manual and in manual all you can do is change the color and saturation, autofocus mode, exposure compensation, white balance, file size and maybe the ISO limits . Most people would set it to auto and forget it, but I wouldn't consider you part of that group of most people .


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh I see. No it's not a compact. It's one of those wanna-be dSLRs that overcompensate for general low quality with ultra high end features that work well but not too well. 

In my case it's one from about four years back called the Konica/Minolta dIMAGE A2. The feature set is better than most dSLRs on the market even today still but it's quality (with a 2/3" CCD sensor  ) is lower than all.  I compensate with a little photoshop here and there.


----------



## Early (Jul 26, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> 15% posed for the camera. (I didn't shoot many of those - I just smiled at them)


What the hell, shoot 'em all!  Film is cheap when you're shooting digital.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL yeah, but "posing for the camera" in Japan means stopping, putting on a silly fake smile, holding up the the two-finger peace sign, and waiting for the click.   Not really what I was trying to do here if you know what I mean.


----------

